# Career Path- Advise please!



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The union route is a very good choice and can set you up for your future.
Math is very important and you have taken the class that will help you the most to get a spot in the local union apprenticeship.
I am not familiar with your local, so others here may have some advice for you.
Good luck and work hard.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Personally, I'd suggest joining the union, if they are accepting new people. The training is excellent, they will assist in getting you hired during training. Once you've fulfilled the requirements of apprenticeship, and become a journeyman, you will have a certification, and skills, to to stay employed as long as you want.


----------



## TurtleBolts (May 17, 2020)

If I start schooling independently and get a job on my own, will the training from school and hours I work/log on the job transfer over to the IBEW if I'm accepted? Or would an apprenticeship with them be starting over?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Dan the electricman said:


> Personally, I'd suggest joining the union, if they are accepting new people. The training is excellent, they will assist in getting you hired during training. Once you've fulfilled the requirements of apprenticeship, and become a journeyman, you will have a certification, and skills, to to stay employed as long as you want.


Including taking your state's journeyman test.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

TurtleBolts said:


> If I start schooling independently and get a job on my own, will the training from school and hours I work/log on the job transfer over to the IBEW if I'm accepted? Or would an apprenticeship with them be starting over?


Not usually. But I guess anything can happen. You most likely start all over again.
But the experience you get, may help you get into the program.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

TurtleBolts said:


> If I start schooling independently and get a job on my own, will the training from school and hours I work/log on the job transfer over to the IBEW if I'm accepted? Or would an apprenticeship with them be starting over?


I don't think the IBEW will accept other training as a substitute for theirs. You'd have to start over. I think some work hours may transfer over, though.

You should check the local website for info: 

http://www.ibew569.org/


----------



## TurtleBolts (May 17, 2020)

Yes work hours towards licensing as a journeyman are my main concern to have those carry over. If I get my ET Card and begin working now while trying to get an apprenticeship. Those are the hours I was curious about.

WECA also offers apprenticeships in San Diego as well. Everyday the web of options becomes more complex!

IBEW or ABC or WECA?

Thanks for the replies and insight


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

IBEW is the best.
Don't pay for the others unless placement is a positive thing.

Put on work boot (dirty ones) and go door to door looking for any work having to do with electrical work. Tell them you will start anywhere and do anything, you want to get experience Having experience helps a lot and you may find a good employer that will work with you.

Don't give up.

Cowboy


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

just the cowboy said:


> IBEW is the best.
> Don't pay for the others unless placement is a positive thing.


I agree! You pay nothing for the IBEW classes. You just have to buy your books.
They will also put you to work at apprentice wages, if there is work available. :smile:


----------



## TurtleBolts (May 17, 2020)

It really seems like the IBEW is the smarter path. However, I've heard it is difficult to get an apprenticeship. I am going to finish my Summer Algebra/Geometry course, then apply/test with them. I hope that by testing and interviewing well they will consider my application. I don't have any personal connections with the union to help me out at this time. If they don't offer an apprenticeship to me, should I continue continue my college electricity courses and wait the 6 months to reapply with IBEW 569? Or move on to apply with ABC or WECA?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Follow post #9 for the 6 months wait time and find a job for experience. 
Remember to document any electrical hours and what type of work you do. Don't rely on a boss, oops I'm a boss.
Cowboy


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

just the cowboy said:


> Follow post #9 for the 6 months wait time and find a job for experience.
> Remember to document any electrical hours and what type of work you do. Don't rely on a boss, oops I'm a boss.
> Cowboy


Keep pay stubs at least until you get your W-2.


----------



## TurtleBolts (May 17, 2020)

I got hired as an Electrical Trainee this week. Full time with benefits. They are a merit shop and I'm going to be the FNG. My orientation is this Friday and I start on Monday. I mailed my college enrollment information and registration fee to the DIR so hopefully I receive my ET card quickly as I need it within 30 days. Very excited to start working my ass off and learning as much as I can. I am going to be the greenhorn so please share any advise you may have for me. I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Congratulations, the electrical field has been very rewarding for me. Just don't let the union workers suck the work ethic out of you. My biggest gripe is when I have to hire Union apprentices on certain jobs. 9 out of 10 times they are lazy and useless, no offense to Union guys, but private sector employees have always been much better for me. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't think all union workers are lazy. The training they receive is probably better than non union but I have noticed that many of them get stuck doing the same thing over and over. Union contractors seem to have larger crews and are at times are more organized. It seems like some union electricians are real good at a few things but not as diverse as a non union guy. I have talked to a few union construction electricians "Journeymen" and they have never worked on controls or even seen the inside of a basic lighting control panel. They just run conduit and pull wire. They do a great job but just get stuck doing the same thing some times. In defense of the union guys I would say that they are well versed in code and theory and many of them work very hard. I would imagine that a non union contractor would want there apprentices to excel and obtain there licencing and would provide training that would not only do that but would help them be self sufficient in their trade. I have found that the best workers are the ones who enjoy what they do and have the desire to excel not only in knowledge but in proficiency.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 10, 2020)

TurtleBolts said:


> I got hired as an Electrical Trainee this week. Full time with benefits. They are a merit shop and I'm going to be the FNG. My orientation is this Friday and I start on Monday. I mailed my college enrollment information and registration fee to the DIR so hopefully I receive my ET card quickly as I need it within 30 days. Very excited to start working my ass off and learning as much as I can. I am going to be the greenhorn so please share any advise you may have for me. I appreciate it greatly.



I've been in this business for year and the best advice I can give you is be humble enough to ask, and never stop learning. Just my opinion but a big part of this trade is knowing what is available, knowing how to properly use it. They are constantly coming out with new products, tools, etc. that help make our job a little easier. Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## TurtleBolts (May 17, 2020)

*Week 1*

Digging trenches. Digging trenches. Oh and digging trenches!!!

Learning everyday. I like the fact that I'm getting to start on this job from the ground up. Should be laying the conduit and getting inspected tomorrow. Then I'll be...

Filling trenches. Filling Trenches. And filling trenches! :wink:


----------



## dg628 (Jan 9, 2020)

TurtleBolts said:


> Digging trenches. Digging trenches. Oh and digging trenches!!!
> 
> Learning everyday. I like the fact that I'm getting to start on this job from the ground up. Should be laying the conduit and getting inspected tomorrow. Then I'll be...
> 
> Filling trenches. Filling Trenches. And filling trenches!


Turtle bolts If you don’t mind sharing , who hired you and what did you start at ? The current company I work for is very shady and underpays me. I could go into more detail but I won’t. I Just got my Enrollment letter for the ET program through weca and sent my papers in for my ET card. I’m doing resi right now but want to go back to commercial/industrial because that’s what I did for a few months before COVID.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

dg628 said:


> Turtle bolts If you don’t mind sharing , who hired you and what did you start at ? The current company I work for is very shady and *underpays me.* I could go into more detail but I won’t. I Just got my Enrollment letter for the ET program through weca and sent my papers in for my ET card. I’m doing resi right now but want to go back to commercial/industrial because that’s what I did for a few months before COVID.


If you accepted the wage at the time you were hired then you ARE NOT UNDERPAID.

Get over yourself find a beter job, or pickup your tools and get back to work!


----------

